# BW last night....



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I had a great report....well it was great in a way.

I started off launching at the end of Ward Basin (forgot the name of launch) bout 2100. I got to the launch and was like dern it...I forfot my lifejackets!!! I called around to some friends and managed to get 3. We took off in high hopes!!! Wind started blowing and a slight chop, water was not too clear. We gave it all we had, I trolled a little, pulled a little...pulled a little more! Got to 1 area that was purty just too shallow. Had to get everyone out of the sled and push/pull!!! We saw zero flatties but gigged a bunch of trash that ended up chum/whole bait fer shark fishing. Managed to get a keeper sheep, good thing...not sure how he would have survived if released! Hahaha. All in all it was a fun trip, winds and water died down around 0200 and we left bout 0300. I did leave a gulp shrimp trail behind the boat, something spooled it but broke off so at least I got the new line back that I just spooled!!! Wasn't thoroughly impressed by the lights I got on there but it may have been more because conditions.... My daughter enjoyed herself gigging trash fish anyways...

I didn't take many shots but the 2nd pic will show you how it turned out to be a great night seeings how it could have ended!!!!

Used my trolling motor like crazy and only used 27% of em!!!


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I live a few miles from that boat launch at the end of ward basin (browns). I guess the flounder haven't made it to blackwater bay yet. Anyone heard? I usually go to Alabama but would love to get in em by the house. I didn't have much luck in blackwater last summer


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have drove off with out latching...but never hooking everything up but the ball. Time out with the kiddos is why ya go,stickin fish is the bonus...And time on the water will show you when and where to go. So take'm as much as ya can.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I am "usually" good about checking once I lock everything down....slacked this time and cant believe I made it from the house to launch and back without it flopping off!!! GOD was watching out fer this idiot last night!


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I usually complain about how nose heavy my boat is when I move it in the yard but it helps when I do something like that


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

crazyates said:


> I usually complain about how nose heavy my boat is when I move it in the yard but it helps when I do something like that


Mine's totally opposite....it's way rear end heavy.....:shifty:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Look like you came out a winner whether you caught any fish or not in that situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man atleast its not just me. This is my first spring for gigging and all I can say is I know allot of places where not to catch flatties, lol. Went to Galvez landing for the 2nd time on Tuesday night and managed one 14 incher and about 6 skinny mullet. I told my buddy one of the nights I am gonna throw my lights off and go back to daylight huntin where I was allot more successful. The only things I know about gigging is what I have read on here. I swear I have seen 1,000 rays, the other night I did see about 15 crabs as well, of course didnt bring the scoop net.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't worry FD its not you. This spring has been slow for everyone.


----------

